# Bosch 4410L scms



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought this saw earlier this year to replace my dewalt slider, and have been really happy with it. It was definitely designed with the trim carpenter in mind.

*PROS-* 

Upfront tilt controls... awesome

Fine Angle adjustment- a secondary knob for adjusting between degrees

Integrated Bevel Stops- For those who like to cut crown flat.

Some Extra Handles and carry grips.

Integrated Clamp System- For clamping material to the work surface.

Adjustments- This saw can be adjusted and tweaked to perfection.

*CONS-

*Weight- Heaver than hell.

Laser-
The saw came with an arbor laser, out of the box mine didn't work. Bosch sent me a new one and it lasted a week. Maybe I just had bad luck, but IMO this laser is chit! I threw on an irwin arbor laser off of another saw, and It has been great. For the cost of this saw, or any saw for that matter, Id love so see an integrated laser that is AC powered.

Fence- The fence is great. Heavy and solid, especially coming from my last saw where I had fence flex issues. BUT, the channels that the fences slide in, get hindered by dust rather easily. No big deal, but with the presence of dust, (when is it not present) it seems to take a bit of "wiggle" to slide the fences.

*SUMMARY OF OPINION-*

All in all, I love this saw. It is a quality tool, that improves my production. It has a nice solid fence that does not flex. It is clearly designed for the trim carpenter, and the slight modifications for our trade are much appreciated.

Regards, BULL


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks like a bad &#% saw.


----------

